# Whole hog head



## spfeifer (Jan 1, 2017)

Have smoked different kinds meats for years on my horizontal stick burner, but was caught off guard by a Christmas present and now need some help. I received a whole hog head and so far, haven't found too much information with respect to smoking times and temperatures on net. Any help or web links is greatly appreciated.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 1, 2017)

:welcome1:

Sounds like you have a friend that really likes you, or really hates you!

I've done a few things with a whole hog head, but I've never smoked one.   If it's frozen, hang loose for a bit and someone will be along to assist you. 

In the interim, PM Atomicsmoke, he's all about the nose to tail cooking!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2017)

I know what I'd do with it...  Hogshead Tamales!
But I wouldn't be smoking it, so I can't help you there much.

Hmmmm... Does make me wonder what smoked hogshead in tamales would be like. :drool

Shouldn't take too long, 10-12hrs maybe, all that bone but no really thick areas of meat to cook. But lots of fat to be rendered into some [email protected]$$ flavor.
If I had to take a swing at it, I'd cook it at 250'-275' and monitor the internal temp of the cheeks till they hit about 190'.


----------



## gary s (Jan 9, 2017)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a cloudy and windy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of        great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2017)

I've a healthy sense of curiosity and thus I sure would like to know what/how you ended up doing it,  and how it turned out.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 9, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> I've a healthy sense of curiosity and thus I sure would like to know what/how you ended up doing it,  and how it turned out.



Me too!


----------



## spfeifer (Jan 9, 2017)

Nothing yet as hog head is still in freezer. Waiting on a little better weather. Without a solid time and temp recipe from more experienced folks, I will need to put a temp probe in cheek and smoke until temp reaches 145 deg. F.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 9, 2017)

spfeifer said:


> Nothing yet as hog head is still in freezer. Waiting on a little better weather. Without a solid time and temp recipe from more experienced folks, I will need to put a temp probe in cheek and smoke until temp reaches 145 deg. F.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a thread here on SMF called Pig Headed that may be of help. Do a search and good luck...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> There is a thread here on SMF called Pig Headed that may be of help. Do a search and good luck...JJ



*Pig Headed*, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127561/pig-headed
Whole, large, Hog's fead slow smoked at 230'-250' for 17 hrs, aimed for 200' IT but pulled at 17hrs and says it was awesome.

*Pigs Head Roasted*, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147881/pigs-head-roasted/40
The actual cooking action starts on pg.3 posts # 45-55
He cooks halved piglet heads Bali style, and it was another great feast.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 9, 2017)

If Pop didn't make head cheese (which in his later years involved more butt with ears), he made some mighty tastee mincemeat! 

I have seen folks argue with him just so he's pull out his recipe ......... 

Mighty tastee mincemeat!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2017)

spfeifer said:


> Nothing yet as hog head is still in freezer. Waiting on a little better weather. Without a solid time and temp recipe from more experienced folks, I will need to put a temp probe in cheek and smoke until temp reaches 145 deg. F.


One thing I've learned about BBQ/Smoking there is no _solid_ cooking / temp, nor even finished IT.
The only thing solid is minimum internal temp for food safety.

I've been doing some homework on this because I'd like to cook one too.
And in doing so found that times and temps vary widely, but average 275'-375'.
Most start at 375-400' for about 2hrs and lower to 275-300' for 2-3 hrs.
Others start 275' for 4-5hrs and then raise it to 375'-400' for 2-3 hrs.
But none of them gave their final IT, most just mention copious rendered fat drippings, crispy skin and irresistible aromas.

Like I stated before, 
I'd cook at 250'-275' and I'd go till 190'.
I'd probably lean towards hotter, 275' for the majority of the cook, which would likely be 4-5 hrs to hit 165'+ IT. 
And then finish crisping the skin by going as hot as I can get CCSV24 to go, which is about 350' for maybe 1-2 hrs while aiming for that 190'

Shave or burn bristles off, scrub well, dry, brine (optional), season and roast.

One thing for sure, I shall be on the lookout for a nice hog's head.


----------



## spfeifer (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks 


.

After inquiring about where hog head was obtained from, I was told that head was procured from local Walmart in Port Aransas/Rockport area, Seems buddy was down there during holidays visiting winter Texan parents and saw hog head in freezer case. Head is 17.9 lbs. and price is $13.96. Head is definitely bigger than I thought. Anyway, trip to my local Walmart in north Fort Worth and no luck. But butcher told me to venture to Walmart that is closer to predominately Hispanic neighborhood and they would have it as head is used for many Mexican dishes like menudo and tamales. Next time I venture in that direction, I will stop by and see. Really appreciate all the feed back from everyone and please pass along any additional comments.


----------

